# A Simple Thanks...



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I would like to take a moment and thank all of those behind the scenes that make this forum available for our pleasure. The absolute kindness that I have witness on this forum has humbled me at times. In a chaotic world, it is a pleasure to come here and be a part of it.

Thanks.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

And what brought this on...?

Fight with wife? Fight with second or third wife? They discovered a fourth wife? Dude....

*When people in my world suddenly start thanking random people for whatever, the above is often one reason.*

Having said that, this indeed is a splendid place. A perfect watering hole. Thank you to those who make it possible.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> And what brought this on...?
> 
> Fight with wife? Fight with second or third wife? They discovered a fourth wife? Dude....
> 
> ...


Bless Your Heart...


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

This forum is an amazing place! It’s like Christmas all year round on here.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This forum is my favorite place to relax


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

This forum is so amazing that it looks like it's 2019 all the time in here...

 Best regards to all the slingshot/blowgun/sling maniacs in the forum!!!!

Q


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

It sure does make me feel welcome and inspire me.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

This is what I had hoped for when I started this thread. The first comment really shocked me, but I see that others here...'Get it'. The kindness shown by members here, inspires other members to be kind. The slingshots are just the icing on the cake. I enjoy being a part of it.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> The first comment really shocked me


 :question:

I'll make sure I use more emojis next time.... :blink:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've never been around a better bunch of great people. Everyone is helpful, generous, polite, encouraging and not too many egos around here!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Yup, good place to be!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been here for over 11 years for a reason . In that time I've met some of the most generous ,kind , skilled and talented people . Unfortunately so much geographic distance separates us . In some cases it's even an ocean . The forum and its members have fueled my love of this hobby . If it wasn't for connecting in this way my interest would have faded a long time ago . Thank all you fellow enthusiasts , new and old . :thumbsup:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

a great place.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Awe said above! Thanks!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

From my limited time here so far will say the passion sharing manorisms are charming.
Respectful, insightful, innovative, uplifting, skillful, charitable with limited competitive natures.
Have become an almost daily projectial propulser
having discovered the latest concepts ALL
here, never knew of a staff sling, big bore bgun and even flat bands, starships, fibre optic sights,ect, and the worksmanship displayed....
Also seems sometimes to be an ultra subtile spiritual awareness that imho is wonderful.
The quality of my life has been improved grace of
this place!
THX!
ukj
To bad Star Trek tranporters do not exist, there are some here who I would cherish a visit to and from!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Haven’t been here long myself but I like it. Good crowd.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Greatest bunch of generous, caring, and fun loving guys I've ever known, and yes, huge thanks to those behind the scenes keeping us all in line, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Greatest bunch of generous, caring, and fun loving guys I've ever known, and yes, huge thanks to those behind the scenes keeping us all in line, lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on, I feel the same way!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

My friend gets jealous when I talk about this forum to him. Apparently the forums he frequents do not contain a percentage of the awesome people we have here :rofl:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> My friend gets jealous when I talk about this forum to him. Apparently the forums he frequents do not contain a percentage of the awesome people we have here :rofl:


Well Robert, give that man a sling, teach him to use it, and add him to the role book here, lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

